# 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kennt diesen Mehrwertdienst? 01379447447

Es sieht so aus, als ob sich diese Nummer am 23.12.06 und 24.12.06 in einem Handy mit BASE-Karte selbstständig gewählt hat. Ein Abbruch war nur durch Herrausnahme des Akkus möglich. Die Finanzabteilung von BASE hat hier eine Sperre eingeleitet, lehnt aber kurzfristige Hilfe ab!

Entstandene Kosten rund 800,00€!!!

Wer weiß etwas zu berichten oder kennt Hintergründe zu dieser Nummer???

Zur Zeit recherchiere ich um weiteres zu veranlassen.

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

Zugeteilt ist dieser Nummernblock 


> (0)137 944 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


dort sollte man wissen, wer der Endmieter ist (wenn nicht wieder dreiundreissig 
Untermieter dazwischen hängen)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379 447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Zugeteilt ist dieser Nummernblock
> 
> dort sollte man wissen, wer der Endmieter ist (wenn nicht wieder dreiundreissig
> Untermieter dazwischen hängen)



Danke schon mal für diesen Hinweis.

Liegen noch weietere Erfahrungen vor?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

0137er Nummern sind gedacht als Einmaleinwahlnummern und nicht zeitabhängig 
es müßten daher ständig erneute Einwahlen stattgefunden haben
http://www.telespiegel.de/html/preis_der_service-hotlines.html


> 0137-9 49 Cent je Verbindung


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 0137er Nummern sind gedacht als Einmaleinwahlnummern und nicht zeitabhängig
> es müßten daher ständig erneute Einwahlen stattgefunden haben
> http://www.telespiegel.de/html/preis_der_service-hotlines.html



Danke. Dann schaue ich mal weiter. Nur etwas steif die BASE-Leite, den EVN für Dezember senden sie erst zu Ende Januar. Vorher würde das nicht gehen. Da es sich hierbei um ein geschäftlich genutztes Handy handelt, kann jetzt damit auch kein Geld verdient werden, mit dem man die Gebühren zahlen könnte. D.h. sie lassen weiteren Schaden aufkommen... Das ist deutsch Bürokratie...


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist deutsch Bürokratie...


...nein, nein, das ist der ganz normale Irrsinn, den uns die neuen Medien bescheren. Das hat mit Bürokratie nichts zu tun, das ist der Geschäftssinn der beteiligten Unternehmen und der ist auf Wirtschaftlichkeit und Gewinn ausgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...nein, nein, das ist der ganz normale Irrsinn, den uns die neuen Medien bescheren. Das hat mit Bürokratie nichts zu tun, das ist der Geschäftssinn der beteiligten Unternehmen und der ist auf Wirtschaftlichkeit und Gewinn ausgelegt.



Klasse!!! 
Nur gut das ein nachträglicher EVN bei Base mit 5€ berechnet wird, ob wohl der Verbrauchsnachweis lt. TKD kostenlos durch den Anbieter ausgeführt werden muss. Na gut, mal sehen, was die Rechtsabteilug der Base dazu sagen wird.

Die Hotline meinte, es sei schon vogekommen, das via eine 0137 eine 0900 gewäht wurde, und die nicht mehr unterbrochen werden konnte. Wobei dann die Kosten für die 0900er berechnet wurden. Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder Input für mich?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=01379-447+447&spell=1


> BIZZ-Gewinnspiel
> Rufen Sie an unter 01379 - 447 447(0,49€/Anruf aus d.dt.Festnetz) oder nehmen Sie online teil! > Weitere Informationen zum Notebook ...
> www.kabeleins.de/doku_reportage/bizz/gewinnspiel/07078/ - 82k


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

Merkwürdige  Gewinnspielregeln  entweder 


> Rufen Sie an unter  01379 - 447 447(0,49€/Anruf aus d.dt.Festnetz)


oder email  wobei  eine läppische Frage beantwortet werden muß aber auch alle 
persönlichen Daten preisgegeben  werden müssen.


> oder nehmen Sie online teil!
> * Diese Felder müssen ausgefüllt werden.





> § 2 Teilnahme
> 
> (1) Teilnahmeberechtigt sind volljährige Personen. Minderjährige bedürfen zu ihrer Teilnahme, sofern diese nicht ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen ist, der Zustimmung ihrer/ihres Erziehungsberechtigten.
> 
> ...


das aber nur am Rande 

es  erklärt nicht, warum die Nummer offensichtlich hundertemal angewählt wurde


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

Es gab beim Heise TV mal ein Bericht, in dem berichtet wurde, dass ein spezielles Handy ein Softwareprobem hatte, welches dafür sorgte, dass sich das Handy immer selbst einwählte.
Mal bei Heise danach suchen, ob es sich bei deinem handy vielleicht um das selbe Modell handeln könnte....


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

Um welches Handy geht es, Typ, Hersteller? Denkbar wäre, dass die Wahlwiederholung 
"geklemmt" hat. Dann müßte aber zumindest ein Mal zu Beginn die Nummer gewählt worden sein. 
Sagt die Nummer etwas, nachdem jetzt bekannt ist, was hinter der Nummer steckt?

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/kom/0810071.htm


> Damit die Abstimmungen durch Mehrfachanrufe nicht verfälscht werden,
> lassen sich die Anrufer protokollieren und Mehrfachanrufer abweisen.


scheint man hier nicht aktiviert zu haben...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

Viele sind der Meinung, in der Flatrate bei Base wären alle Anrufe ins deutsche Festnetz enthalten.
Dass bestimmte Rufnummern (z.B. TeleVoting, 0900-, 0180-) davon ausgenommen sind, überrascht dann doch etliche.

Es wird zwar im Kleingedruckten darauf hingewiesen, doch wer liest das schon?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Viele sind der Meinung, in der Flatrate bei Base wären alle Anrufe ins deutsche Festnetz enthalten.
> Dass bestimmte Rufnummern (z.B. TeleVoting, 0900-, 0180-) davon ausgenommen sind, überrascht dann doch etliche.


Mir ist keine Flatrate bekannt , egal ob im Festnetz oder Mobil , bei der Sondernummern 
im Preis enthalten sind. Der Anbieter, der das einschließen würde, wäre vermutlich 
sehr schnell im Konkursverfahren.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379447447 Wer kennt diese Nummer!!!*

Wär doch mal was neues: Flatrate für Televoting-Nummern.... :lol:


----------

